
Bitcoin: The Cryptoanarchists’ Answer to Cash - cs702
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/bitcoin-the-cryptoanarchists-answer-to-cash/
======
SkyMarshal
Single page: [http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/bitcoin-the-
cryp...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/bitcoin-the-
cryptoanarchists-answer-to-cash/0)

------
excuse-me
" The Cryptoanarchists’ Answer to Cash " is a bit loaded.

Are we going to call the Euro "the complete and utter morons answer to cash"?
What about the Greek Drachma2 ?

There is more to a non-government currency than - OMG drugs and terrrrrrorists
on the internet what about the children.

~~~
scarmig
Cryptoanarchist is a term much more likely to be used as a self-description
than a political slur. I'd actually be surprised if anyone can find an
instance of it being used as a slur.

Even the simple "anarchist" has lost popularity in the name-calling game,
after the Seattle and the Iraq War protests.

~~~
tjic
> Cryptoanarchist is a term much more likely to be used as a self-description
> than a political slur.

Indeed.

I not only call myself that, I'm in the process of writing an entire science
fiction novel from that political perspective. <http://morlockpublishing.com/>

~~~
excuse-me
I think coming from an organisation like the IEEE it wasn't meant as a hip and
trendy self-referential term

~~~
joshuarrrr
I think the term's a bit too old to be considered hip and trendy.

Did you have any specific criticisms about the way cypherpunks were
represented in the article itself, or is this just a superficial complaint
about the headline? As an editor at IEEE Spectrum I would say that it wasn't
intended as a pejorative.

